# CPT code for non-invasive gene expression "patch biopsy"



## samuels_5 (Apr 17, 2017)

I need help finding a code for non-invasive gene expression "patch biopsy". I checked the manufacture DermTech Pigmented Lesion Assay (PLA) site and could not find any reference to what code we should use to report this procedure performed in the drs office. If anyone has any experience with this procedure your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chalze (May 18, 2017)

*DermTech Pigmented Lesion Assay*

Temporary codes have been created 0400T for 1-5 lesions and 0401T for 6 or more lesions. I found the information in a AAD newsletter:
Another set of codes that have been introduced for
2016 are category III codes for Multi-spectral digital
skin lesion analysis. Like the codes for High dose rate
electronic brachytherapy, skin surface application, the
Multi-spectral digital skin lesion codes will sunset in
January 2021.
• 0400T Multi-spectral digital skin lesion analysis of
clinically atypical cutaneous pigmented
lesions for detection of melanomas and
high-risk melanocytic atypia; one to five
lesions
• 0401T six or more lesions
For more information on new codes and revised coding
instructions, please consult the 2016 AAD Dermatology
Coding and Documentation Manual. To order a copy, visit
https://www.aad.org/store/product/default.aspx?id=9961 v


----------

